# Heartwood Bows



## juliasdad (Nov 16, 2006)

Count myself fortunate in obtaining a Woodland longbow. Having Johnny Snyman build me another in T/D. Anyone experienced Johnny 's fine work? Any pics? Thanks much, Steve.


----------



## Nocker (Jul 20, 2017)

Johnny is a master at crafting wood into bows. Woks of art!


----------

